# Marrige/Sex With cousines?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Yup this time im holding one of these poll's lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Um...EWWWWW!!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

P45 JR.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Its siCK sh*t i Voted No


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> P45 JR.


 How strange...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

no thats a big NO


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

wich raises the question why do you ask?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

same reason as other ppl have posted about diffrent things. to see how ppl answer


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sick sh*t


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah lol there are also sick ppl who even f*ck their brother/sister


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

It's not normal, cool, or legal. And IMO, it makes no sense whatsoever. It might as well be incest... which is also gross.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

disgusting


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I voted YES, and ill tell you why...

Within the animal kingdom it is common to find to siblings engaging in intercourse, and even more common in monkeys. without all the psychobabble bullshit what honestly seperates us from the animals, NOTHING! we are animals less we forget, animals have sex with each other all the time without reaons or consequence.

Another thing, marriage is a piece of paper, a union of church and state and i for one dont recognize it since there is suppose to be a sepperation BETWEEN church and state...

one more thing, who are you, or I, or anyone to judge what is NORMAL, there is no normal, there never was, there never will be!
===========================================
just so I can get this off my chest so some jackass cant persecute me, IM from NY NOT KY or TN or GA, and I have never engaged in anything involving sexual reltaions with any of my family members
FUK this countrys laws! Majority of them are BULLSHIT made up by mass numbers of stupid people with to much time and power on their hands


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Go Bush! Wait...


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Ummmm No.....

Noraml is what everyone else is doing. Banging your cousin is wrong plain and simple. I don't care if animals do it, that is their way of surviving and breeding because they can't go to the bars or cupid.com









Big NO


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> I voted YES, and ill tell you why...
> 
> Within the animal kingdom it is common to find to siblings engaging in intercourse, and even more common in monkeys. without all the psychobabble bullshit what honestly seperates us from the animals, NOTHING! we are animals less we forget, animals have sex with each other all the time without reaons or consequence.
> 
> ...


 Well, even though inbreeding does occur in the animal kingdom, it results in low birth rates, high infant mortality rates, birth defects, and an all around decline in the population. The shallower the gene pool gets, the worse off they are. Animals are inbreeing more and more nowadays because it's the STUPID ASS PEOPLE THAT ARE ENCROACHING ON THEIR HABITATS WHICH CAUSE THEM TO LIVE IN CLOSER QUARTERS, THUS REDUCING THE POPULATION AND RESULTING IN INBREEDING. It's not the animal's choice...humans make it for them.

Animals that practice inbreeding, such as lions (father to daughter) do not cause that many problems because the one particular male is not in charge for very long. The males change hands all the time, thus resulting in fresh genes.

Animal breeders sometimes practice inbreeding, though it is frowned upon. They do this to maintain certain traits or qualities. BUT, the longer the inbreeding goes on, the shallower the gene pool gets, and that's when problems occur. Breeders have to introduce new genes periodically to keep the lines strong. More commonly, breeders will practice line breeding (grandfather to granddaughter, cousin to cousin, etc.) to keep certain traits of the family line. But, once again, the gene pool will start to get shallow, it only takes longer than inbreeding.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It's still nasty as Hell


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

We all know that sex with family is only in Arkansas :laugh:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

No that is just sick. Boo urns. So many fish in the sea, why you gotta be that Guy/girl!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would.. if it was my cousin's cousin's 3rd cousin from my great grampa's side across country.







Oh yeah, she has to llok hella fine also.


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

yea inbreeding is gross, just not my cup of tea


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

This is like some Jerry Springer stuff in here...

Yuck!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ummm no


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no, but i like poking my mom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Forked_Tongue said:
> 
> 
> > I voted YES, and ill tell you why...
> ...


 Very true









Why else would you think breeding (and thus trying to save) endangered species is such a hassle, shipping those poor animals all over the world to find them a suitable mate???
Those animals are not put through such ordeals (sp?) because it's so much fun.....


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> yeah lol there are also sick ppl who even f*ck their brother/sister


 O YA i was only fortunat to run in to one of them


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> no, but i like poking my mom.


 dont we all


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > no, but i like poking my mom.
> ...


 Speak for yourselves!!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

dracofish, you sound like an intelligent person but you contradict yourself... who cares if their gene pool will get shallower and shallower, there are 6 BILLION people in theis world, it would not be the downfall of our society...let them do as they choose, and who are we to tell someone that what they are doing aint right, in africa they do something called scarification on babies as a form of tattooing in a certain society, is that wrong? to scar a baby many times over when it cant say no?? it is not mine nor yours nor anyone elses right or even place to say that inbreeding is right or wrong, it might be therre way of life, selflimiting as it may, IT IS THEIR CHOSE. we have no right to judge others or other societies on the values of our own


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i had a friend who this happened too. she had sex with her bf. then they broke up. her mother (later) got married to her ex's (who she screwed) fathers brother (uncle) that makes them 2nd cousins.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nah too gross :sad:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sure, so long as my cousin is hot i dont give a damn









actually I do have a cousin I'd like to poke







she's married tho :sad: pretty hot tho, i used to fantasize about her before she even met her hubby


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

lil too much info


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

If you wanna bang your cousin you need therapy or need to move into the boonies.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> If you wanna bang your cousin you need therapy or need to move into the boonies.


 Or maybe a trailor park..


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

man...thats a disturbing poll.....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Lol i found the gay marrige poll disturbing lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> If you wanna bang your cousin you need therapy or need to move into the boonies.


 i jerk off to jail life, whats worng with keeping it in the fam?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I would never bang my cousine. Just plane wrong. 
P45 u shoulda jumped on the grenade before she got tied down.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

only if you are a staight-up ******* or hillbilly

me personally i dont think so


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Jerry Jerry Jerry.
I think this thread should be sent to the Springer show.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im suprised P45 hasnt posted all over this thread about how it should be right to bang your cousin.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Total agreement with dracofish on this one. Good comeback for forked tongue.

those 'stupid' laws exist for not only the reasons as stated by dracofish for the inbreeding, but there are also consequences unlike your quote....."
we are animals less we forget, animals have sex with each other all the time without reaons or consequence. "

There are always consequences for your actions. Especially when it comes to humans copulating......it's called children, std's, etc. there is a myriad of possibilities.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im suprised P45 hasnt posted all over this thread about how it should be right to bang your cousin.


 thats cuz p45 got a job unfortunately and hence can no longer post in large quantities :sad:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im suprised P45 hasnt posted all over this thread about how it should be right to bang your cousin.
> ...


 few!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i votes yes but i would never do such a thing thats just wrong







but i voted yes just to jack up the votes haha now ppl think there are a bunch relative sexin piranha owners....? is that a word


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol maybe i should start a poll on us f*cking piranhas









lol

j/j THAT would be perverse lol


----------

